# May/June meet



## n87 (10/4/17)

Hi all,

Just thought I would start this discussion early so we can get it organised and locked in before anyone can make different plans 

Dates:
May 6/7
13/14 Mothers Day is usually a no go.
20/21
27/28
June 3/4
11th is the CC Craft Beer and Cider Festival at Kincumber


Topics for discussion:
Club name and do we want to go official
Regular meeting place, Shannon at Foghorn is keen to host us if the regulations permit it
Regular meeting date/time (eg 2nd Thursday of the month)
What our 2017 group/club brew should be
How to deal with this upstart n87 who wants to 'organise' everything


As always, I am happy to host, but just as happy to leave someone else with the clean up 
I will keep in contact with Shannon (Foghorn) about the venue, and keep you posted if it is viable for this meet.


----------



## mr_wibble (10/4/17)

Is that the Foghorn at Erina? 

I thought we were meeting at Ourimbah/Fountaindale next time?

I think it's good that you organise stuff. 

I never really can commit to any sort of date, as I'm not sure what's happening this weekend, let alone in 3/4 weeks.

One thing I would like to do is a bus trip "up the valley" for a proper tour Potters & H-O-P-E Estate breweries (and not just the low-tech tour they give tourists). is anyone really interested in doing this? I could get some mini-bus fares priced out. Could pickup at Train stations, etc.


Did anyone goto Newcastle Beer festival over the weekend?
We couldn't decide whether to go Saturday (NSW Breweries only), or Sunday (Rest of AU Breweries) - so ended up not going to either.
i really wanted to talk to the guys from "Black Hops" after reading their book, but alas, it was not to be.


----------



## n87 (10/4/17)

Mr Wibble said:


> Is that the Foghorn at Erina?
> 
> I thought we were meeting at Ourimbah/Fountaindale next time?
> 
> ...


Foghorn at Erina, yes
Meet location, we are due for a northern venue, but if noone puts their hand up, not much I can do.

Proper brewery tours, oh yeah, I'm keen.
Though, I was trying to organise the forghorn one for a while, they provide the bus ... hasnt got enough traction, and we dont have enough numbers for me to book anything with a 'whoever gets in first' deal.

Honestly, didnt even know there was a Newcastle beer festival... tho I was trying to recoup my strength after being knocked on my ass the last week by a flu.


----------



## Mikeyr (10/4/17)

Sounds like a plan, dates that far out are a mystery to me, also happy to host if you want a break. (Just round the corner from n87)

Tours sound like a great idea!


----------



## gone brewing (11/4/17)

I'm happy to host the meeting (in the ghetto that is Glenning Valley). All dates are OK for me except 13th May.


----------



## MJF (19/4/17)

Hi all,

Got a phone call from one of your members a couple weeks back and am keen to get to a meeting. Dates are pretty free for me in May at the moment. Except maybe 27th which is GABs, held at homebush this year, unsure if I'll go as yet. Keen to bounce some ideas and knowledge from you guys. I have been all graining for about 3 years and plan to brew a Belgian golden ale tomorrow, currently conditioning a wood aged stout, and have a pale ale on tap. Always looking at ways to improve. I live in Niagara park and keen to join a brewclub on the coast. Any chance of adding water(ph, etc) as an agenda item down the track? Something which I have little experience except a council report, ph meter and a reading from the pool shop. Little idea what to do with it all. Haven't been on any forum for years so I'll probably be a little slack with replies, I don't do Facebook, etc ..... Looking forward to my first meeting on the coast if okay with the host. Cheers. Michael.


----------



## n87 (20/4/17)

MJF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got a phone call from one of your members a couple weeks back and am keen to get to a meeting. Dates are pretty free for me in May at the moment. Except maybe 27th which is GABs, held at homebush this year, unsure if I'll go as yet. Keen to bounce some ideas and knowledge from you guys. I have been all graining for about 3 years and plan to brew a Belgian golden ale tomorrow, currently conditioning a wood aged stout, and have a pale ale on tap. Always looking at ways to improve. I live in Niagara park and keen to join a brewclub on the coast. Any chance of adding water(ph, etc) as an agenda item down the track? Something which I have little experience except a council report, ph meter and a reading from the pool shop. Little idea what to do with it all. Haven't been on any forum for years so I'll probably be a little slack with replies, I don't do Facebook, etc ..... Looking forward to my first meeting on the coast if okay with the host. Cheers. Michael.


Hi Michael,

Welcome, and I hope to meet up with you at the next meet, we havent refused anyone yet..... It sounds like you have a couple of interesting beers I wouldnt mind tasting, so I think we will have to let you in. :beer:

Its fine if you're not on here as much as others, the main thing is that you are up on current events. We do most of our discussion on this forum, but I also send out a monthly newsletter to keep all in the loop, it would be a good idea to sign up:
http://ccbrewers.wixsite.com/ccbrew/newmember
Have a browse around the website too, tho it is a little sparse in some respects. To see what you will be getting in your inbox, you can have a look through the old newsletters here:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93326-newsletters/

Water is a subject that gets brought up pretty regularly, and we have members doing nothing, filtering, all the way to salt additions and PH monitoring. It is also something I am starting to look into (I am currently filtering).

Anyway, have a look around, there is plenty of information on this forum... some of it is even correct, and don't hesitate to ask any of us, or the general forum if you have any questions.


----------



## gone brewing (20/4/17)

Hey Mike,

Welcome mate! That would have been me that called you a few weeks back. Good to see you signed up for AHB. It would be great to meet up with you at the next meeting and sample a few of your efforts. All questions are welcome because collectively, we are an absolute authority on all things brewing, especially after sampling a few. Just ask us. :beerbang: 

If you don't get on AHB so often then you can set up notifications for when a new topic is created for Central Coast Brewers, it's pretty easy to do. You can also follow a specific topic and get notified when a new post is made. These notifications come by email and it's a good way to keep up with something if you don't actually get on here that much.


Seems like the dates for the next meeting could be:
May 6/7
13/14 (Mothers' Day)
20/21
27/28 (GABS)
June 3/4
11th is the CC Craft Beer and Cider Festival at Kincumber (Also the long weekend so not ideal)

I'm keen to go for the 7th or 21st. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## n87 (20/4/17)

I'm good for either of those.
if we want the 7th, we would need to confirm relatively quickly, as its only 2 weeks away... and you know how disorganised we are


----------



## n87 (21/4/17)

OK,
How bout, if there is no objections to Sunday the 7th May, we will call it on Monday and I will send out the appropriate emails.


----------



## MJF (21/4/17)

Thanks for all the welcomes, 6/7th may w/e fine by me. Cheers


----------



## mr_wibble (23/4/17)

OK, What IS GABS?

Ah - https://www.gabsfestival.com/sydney-event-info/

Still doesn't say what it is. Oh, it has "currency" ... ^_^ 

And Olympic Park, it's in the _geographic_ heart of Sydney, didn't you know. 
(That's like how Hornsby is in the _north-north-north-west_ heart of Sydney.)

Tickets, tokens, currency ... they all suck. 
I like the Warner's at the Bay Festival model -
Step #1. pay entry price

The "token" model was one of the reasons I didn't goto the one at Newcastle.
I just feel like I'm being fleeced.

EDIT: The "Buy Tickets" page has better info: https://www.eventbrite.com.au/e/gabs-beer-cider-food-fest-presented-by-dan-murphys-sydney-session-1-tickets-32846640185 . 

Tickets start at $46 (inc. ticketing fee).


----------



## MJF (24/4/17)

G'day Mr Wibble

Yeah, not too convinced on the GABs thing myself, initially thought there may of been workshops, talks, etc. Think it's just a big piss up sponsored by the big corporates. Would likely just be a one-off if I decided to go. Very overpriced too. Warners is definitely the premier beer fest in my books. I'm more likely to get to Kincumber as well. There is a promo code by dan murphies for 10% off for GABs, just google it, but still overpriced. The $46 ticket price simply gets you entry, no tasters unless you pay extra. Unsure what else you get for $46, except for maybe some B grade entertainment, doesn't appear much on the website....

Keen for my first cc brew meet when locked in, sooner the better! Happy to host one later in the year too.


----------



## n87 (25/4/17)

So, 7th it is at the normal time, 2-5 at gone brewin's place.
Email has been sent out.


----------



## mr_wibble (26/4/17)

I'm considering going to GABS, but geeze, it's in *Sydney*.

I emailed them about the ticket pricing. 
You can buy all your "currency" at the event, and that way you save a small amount because it's not going through the ticketting supplier.

-kt


----------



## fungrel (26/4/17)

Rats, i won't be able to attend. 

If i can put my 2c in, i'd like if it were a set day of the month as it's easier to plan. I live with a human diary. 

Use that info as you will.


----------



## n87 (27/4/17)

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
MJF


Food:
n87 - Snags


----------



## n87 (30/4/17)

A week out, anyone else planning on coming?


----------



## mr_wibble (30/4/17)

Yep, I'm planning!

But it's not a good day for me, as Mrs Wibble is heading out for a work trip that day.
So I intend to be there, but I'll give my apologies now, just in case.

I want your (plural) opinion on my gluten-free beer. And how to make it better.

EDIT: can someone please PM (or email) me the street address.


----------



## gone brewing (30/4/17)

Mr Wibble said:


> Yep, I'm planning!
> 
> But it's not a good day for me, as Mrs Wibble is heading out for a work trip that day.
> So I intend to be there, but I'll give my apologies now, just in case.
> ...


pm sent. Hope to see you next weekend.


----------



## gone brewing (30/4/17)

Food:
n87 - Snags
gone brewing - rolls


----------



## n87 (30/4/17)

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
MJF

Maybe:
Mr Wibble


Food:
n87 - Snags
gone brewing - rolls


----------



## MJF (1/5/17)

Please mark me down for sauerkraut(can change to green salad if need if no takers?). Will also bring a couple of brews along of course.

Can you please also pm/txt me your address? C U Sunday. thanks


----------



## gone brewing (1/5/17)

MJF said:


> Please mark me down for sauerkraut(can change to green salad if need if no takers?). Will also bring a couple of brews along of course.
> 
> Can you please also pm/txt me your address? C U Sunday. thanks


Sauerkraut sounds good. PM sent with the address.


----------



## gone brewing (1/5/17)

A new guy, Tim, who we met at the Foghorn comp will also join the meeting on Sunday.


----------



## n87 (2/5/17)

Great, we also have Ryan, who won at foghorn dropping by if he can, he is working unfortunately, so he won't be there the whole time.


----------



## n87 (2/5/17)

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
MJF
Tim

Maybe:
Mr Wibble
Ryan


Food:
n87 - Snags
gone brewing - rolls


----------



## mr_wibble (2/5/17)

IMHO we should start a new "Group Brew" project.

Here's my suggestion: Replica India Pale Ale, circa 1850 (+/- 50 years).
Maybe choose a recipe out of Ron Pattinson's "The Homebrewers Guide To Vintage Beer".
He has 8 recipes taken from Brewery Records covering 1839 to 1953.
It would be up to the brewer to decide what being a replica means. For me, that would be finishing fermentation with a bit of brett.

But I'm happy to do anything.


----------



## n87 (2/5/17)

I could put it in a keg and leave it rolling round the back of my car for a couple of months 

Could you post the recipe?


----------



## mr_wibble (3/5/17)

The first coke-fired drum-kilns for drying malt appeared in 1818, so that's plenty of time to rule-out needing a bit of smoked malt to replicate (coal , wood or straw) older style malt kilning methods. Obviously there's no point making a bad beer, but the idea is to taste something close to the original.

Recipe: 1877 IPA
Brewer: Mr Wibble
Asst Brewer: The Brew Lab
Style: English IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 147.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
6.70 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 100.0 %
113.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 2 54.0 IBUs
113.00 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 50.5 IBUs
113.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 30.0 Hop 4 43.1 IBUs
1.0 pkg London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968)


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 19.27 l of water at 74.7 C 66.7 C 60 min
Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.47l, 18.04l) of 75.6 C water

This started at 1058, finished at 1010 -> 6.3% AbV.
Note: Was very very bitter at tasting (+4 weeks). Much better after 6 months.
All those hops were expensive too.


----------



## gone brewing (3/5/17)

Is the book you reference saying that such high IBUs are typical for the period? I know English IPAs were bitter, but 147 IBUs! That's fairly extreme.


----------



## n87 (3/5/17)

That is a hoppy beer... How much sludge did you end up with at the end of the boil?

If we wanted to go down that route, I think we might have to have a chat to Brewman for a special price on 3kg's or so for the club.
Many things to talk about on Sunday


----------



## nodoise (4/5/17)

I should be able to make it. Can someone PM me the address?

Cheers!


----------



## gone brewing (4/5/17)

nodoise said:


> I should be able to make it. Can someone PM me the address?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## n87 (5/5/17)

Attendees:
n87
gone brewing
MJF
Tim
nodoise

Maybe:
Mr Wibble
Ryan


Food:
n87 - Snags
gone brewing - rolls
MJF - Sauerkraut


----------



## Brewman_ (6/5/17)

Hey guys, if you are looking for some bulk stuff let me know.

Cheers Steve


----------



## n87 (6/5/17)

Brewman_ said:


> Hey guys, if you are looking for some bulk stuff let me know.
> 
> Cheers Steve


Thanks Steve, will hit you up once we have decided what's what.


----------



## gone brewing (8/5/17)

Great meeting yesterday. It was nice to meet some new members and the standard of beers was up there.

Here are a couple of links to things we were discussing yesterday regarding water chemistry. This link is from AHB and if you read Thirstyboy's comments, it's pretty much what I follow. I believe that guy knows his stuff as he used to post a lot of good info and could explain difficult concepts fairly easily. >>> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66452-is-there-an-error-in-brewing-water-calculators/

And here's a link to Braukaiser which has some good discussions on different aspects of brewing, including water chemistry. >>> http://www.braukaiser.com/wiki/index.php?title=Braukaiser.com


----------



## n87 (8/5/17)

Was a good meet, thanks all who came. I will do a full recap in the newsletter, but i will put up what resulted from the discussion points.

Club name: a couple for 'keeping it the same', a couple for 'Brewers of Gosford and Neighbouring Suburbs', but overwhelming support for 'whatever'

Regular meet date: full support behind a regular meet date, the 3rd Sunday of the month was the result. if this does not suit you, please speak up, otherwise it will be.
This would make the next meet 18th June

Regular meet place: The general consensus on this was that we have alternating meets, every second meet at a venue, other months at home.
Oldfield Cellars is central, 1.6k's from Gosford station, and there is a bus stop out the front. I will talk to Garth and see if the legalities all stack up.
Let me know if you have any other venues in mind, we did consider 6 Strings and Foghorn, however, most agreed Erina was more difficult to get to than Gosford.

2017 Group Brew: This point was brought up and discussed at length, but not much traction was made. However, it did seed the next (new) point

Theme meets: have meets, conveniently in the same month as a special day, that are themed eg: July 4th is Independence day, so we would have an American themed meet in July, bringing American style beers and being able to brew for the occasion.

Let me know if I have missed something.


----------



## MJF (15/5/17)

thanks for the links gb, will take a while to digest it. Also n87 for the minutes.
for my own selfish reasons, the 4th sunday maybe better for me, esp over the next couple months. Should be able to attend every 2-3 meetings if it remains the 3rd, which is fine anyway, just wanted to add my 10 cents.
Kincumber beer fest is on the 2nd sunday of june, could we coincide this as a meeting? Maybe at a cheap byo eatery for a brew swap/meet across road and then run riot at the beer fest? Otherwise beer fest as another thread.
got a Belgian strong ale down at the moment, cold crashing for a few days, experiencing I think it would be called bubble gum flavours, never used the strong ale smack pack before, did a 2L starter in 10L batch. started fermenting at 18 and increased to 28 over 2 weeks. Used palm sugar and candy sugar. About 8% ABV. I also added come bicarb to raise the ph, but maybe overdid it and it climbed from 4.9 to 5.9, post boil dropped back to 5.5? Maybe I'll pop down to Oldfield and grab a Belgian strong golden ale to compare it too but there's likely to be a lot of variety within the style I'd suspect. Probably should of placed this on another topic....anyway...


----------



## n87 (15/5/17)

mmmmm bubblegum. I get it in some Belgians, but mostly in wheat bears.
Dont let me stop you 'researching', but imo it isnt out of style. I believe it will also mellow relatively quickly


In club news, I sacrificed some more of my weekend to selflessly visit Oldfield and have a chat about them hosting us every second month. They are keen, we have a spot in mind, and they think they have a bbq somewhere in the back...
Just final confirmations and we are peachy


----------



## dkaos (21/5/17)

That's super exciting! Maybe they can be the central location if we ever end up doing grain bulk buys. It would be way better than driving to Sydney.


----------



## gone brewing (21/5/17)

The bubblegum could be just because it's young. It might go with time.

I did get bubblegum using S33 yeast once when my temperature controller broke and the beer started fermentation at 28 degrees for a day or so. It was still quite a good beer though. The bubblegum was definitely there but didn't ruin the beer.


----------



## mr_wibble (22/5/17)

I fricken L-O-V-E bubblegum in a hefeweizen. Ayinger hefeweizen on tap (to me) is bubble-gum city.
Where's my drool emoji ...


----------

